# IM 2004 Convention



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

Well someone has to plan the events and i elect myself since i am close to the party location and have the connections.

Please let me know where you will be coming from and i can get your flight info. and room rates.

Dates:  January 8- 11 (my bday), 2004
Location:  Sunshine Ski Resort Banff, Alberta
* You will fly into Calgary, Alberta and depending upon when everyones flight comes in either we can rent a couple vans at different times during these days or we can rent seperate cars to drive 45 min to Banff *

I will call my conacts tomorrow and get the room rates. I am going to need #'s so that i can get us a REALLY good package rate. So respond and tell me wether you will be skiing/boarding and how many rooms you will need. Package deals come with lift and rentals with the hotel included. 

Links with info. to come


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

The resort / slope information
www.skibanff.com


----------



## Rissole (May 26, 2003)

Hmmm..... return flight from Sydney to Toronto leaving Jan 9 return Jan 19
$3759.19


----------



## Rissole (May 26, 2003)

$2865.76 to fly to Seattle


----------



## Dero (May 26, 2003)

Then how much is Seatle/Calgary???


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

i will find you a better rate ris....where will be you be flying out of?


----------



## naturaltan (May 26, 2003)

you can count us in!  Mrs.NT is the ski queen


----------



## Dero (May 26, 2003)

Is english your tird language???
Oestie J'Bo!!!
To be or to be???


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Is english your tird language???
> Oestie J'Bo!!!
> To be or to be???



huh? whatchu talkin about mr.?

nt and mrs. i will put you on the list...your so close to there arent you....yippee...that makes 3 of us  haha.


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

dero you in or not? canucks are a must...or are you a jammer?


----------



## Dero (May 26, 2003)

Busy season for me...Love to be there,butt 
  Can't do.  
Guess that makes me a jammer...


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

I'm SO there! 
Gotta break in that new snow board!


Ris! better start saving up now, pal!


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

dero your shittin me....even on a weekend?


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

dero!
Call in temporarily dead or something!


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

yah...we can plan a family death if you want....any distant aunts you dont care for? Dave could make it happen you know.


----------



## Rissole (May 26, 2003)

Me be flyin out of Sydney, Jan 16 and after is of peak rates.....
I've jammed $60 in the kitty already  My misses is screamin if i dont take her  (we'll see about that later) (then i gotta include the grommets as well....)
Just find out for me and my brother (he's 28) Tanks J


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

$60 in kitty? the grommets? is this aussie talk?

we can move it up a weekend if it helps ris.
28 year old bro hey? hummm...haha.

room for 2 coming up...check to see if the weekend before would be better.


----------



## Rissole (May 26, 2003)

In the kitty=put away
Grommets=children or young people

If i needed about $4000 that'd be $125 a week.... That's doable...


----------



## Rissole (May 26, 2003)

As long as we dont miss your B/D babe!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

meatball is gonna be shredding the slopes!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 27, 2003)

I'll be there and drunk  and bring some friends too


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

wahoo! the entertainment will be there!
Was'sup, crash!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 27, 2003)

nothin just had a tough night of partying


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

sounds tough indeed..I SO feel for you, bro!


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

JBo why somewhere cold during the coldest month of the year!  I hate the cold.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> sounds tough indeed..I SO feel for you, bro!



What a hard night   to bed i go to wake up with a headache


----------



## Jenny (May 27, 2003)

Ohh, I wanna come too!! I need to check the flying rates and stuff!


----------



## Jenny (May 27, 2003)

around 870$ for me.. Not to bad!  But I'm only going if Justin (Eggs) will come with me..


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

see? Hawaii is looking better and better!


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

yo, crash....hasn't anyone told you...take a couple tylenol or aspirin with water before going to bed??
Silly rookie!


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

I was thinking more like Vegas.  Its cheaper too!


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

vegas is good!


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

settle down you 2. Boardin in Canada would be awesome!!
I mentioned that me and my brother wanted to go sometime so J'Bo took it up and ran with it.
If ya wanna do Hawaii i'm always up for a surf!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

Ris= thanks for decoding. My bday is the week before so please note that the date have changed to January 8-11.

Crash= just let me know how many of you will be coming...how many rentals and lifts you need...p.s there are 3 bars on the hill..lol

Jodi= we are heading over to Vegas in Sept. but ris wont be able to make it and said that he was going to ski and so i brought it up cause i have some good connections there. I hate the cold too but we can hang by the fireplace and hot tub it.

Jenny= you better get a checkin...please note the date changes

Eggs= YOU HEAR THAT....START SAVING

Hawaii is just way too far for most. Canada is cheap and i can get us great rates. Plus we are heading down to Vegas in September. I will have the September dates hopefully within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

Stay with me in sept wont ya...... I got my comp then....
Let me know your prices babe, and we'll see how it goes.
If i cant make this year it'll be a definate next year
As far as hangin by the fireplace and hottub my misses would fit right in


----------



## naturaltan (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> As far as hangin by the fireplace and hottub my misses would fit right in



Excellent ... I have a fireplace/hottub buddy.  I'm good for 2 runs and then it's to the hottub for drinks!  

This is looking very cool indeed!!

Eggs brother, get your pennies together my friend - you have a hot swede who's in if you're in ... don't make me have to bang a pan over your head like I had to with FF


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

Ris....your still in for Banff though right....We want to see your progress pics soon ris...your gettin close.


----------



## Pitboss (May 27, 2003)

I'd love to go, but there are a few things holding me back 

1) I don't have vacation days, never will at my current job.

2) Finicially it would be difficult

3) We are talking about December in Canada. That's too freaking cold for this Southern California boy!

4) Again it's winter and that means winter clothes. I have a condition. My Dr. says I need to see hottie bodies in as little clothing as possible or I will going to withdrawls and shock.


----------



## naturaltan (May 27, 2003)

JBo ... is this Vegas thing a sure thing for you?  Are you accepting 'party resumes' for Vegas?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Jodi= we are heading over to Vegas in Sept. but ris wont be able to make it and said that he was going to ski and so i brought it up cause i have some good connections there. I hate the cold too but we can hang by the fireplace and hot tub it.




September?  Why Sept?  Why not in October for the Olympia?  Stop by the Avant booth, if you come.


----------



## Pitboss (May 27, 2003)

Vegas??? I can do Vegas!! I can do Vegas in my car. I can do Vegas on my Harley. I can do Vegas on a bus. I can do Vegas here or there. I can do Vegas anywhere.... okay silly I know.


----------



## naturaltan (May 27, 2003)

PB ... excellent!!

Maybe the beer drinking frenzy meeting isn't that far off ...


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> I'd love to go, but there are a few things holding me back
> 
> 1) I don't have vacation days, never will at my current job.
> ...



1) we are already creating a fake death for Dero we can do it for you

2) start collecting for unicef just pocket the money

3) cold maybe but all the more reason for more hot bods....cuddling pb cuddling

4) there are hot tubs and naked skiing slopes


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> JBo ... is this Vegas thing a sure thing for you?  Are you accepting 'party resumes' for Vegas?



Yes, Vegas is a for sure thang...don't know the exact date yet though...October would be great to go see the Olympia but the  photographer will most likely be booked with all the BIG names for that weekend. 

PB= Now that a boy. Well ris, nt, mrs., burner and i are still doing the slopes thang as well....its an IM vacation year i geuss.


----------



## Pitboss (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 1) we are already creating a fake death for Dero we can do it for you
> 
> 2) start collecting for unicef just pocket the money
> ...



1) As long as my fake death doesn't effect my child support or my EX will see that I am dead!!!

2) Pocket the money?? Isn't that deceitfull?? Can't I just steal he money out the collection tray at church?

3) I refuse to cuddle with Dero!!

4) I really don't need to see Dero danggling up and down the slopes!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 27, 2003)

So I have until September to get this old body of mine into shape huh? I've been out of the gym for 2 months (just started back last week) I'm also down 15lbs... all muscle 

I'll do it. I'll be there!!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Ris....your still in for Banff though right....We want to see your progress pics soon ris...your gettin close.


I'm at about 80% sure of Banff at the moment, My tongue's hangin out for it but so is the cash flow..... Need prices$$ Dont forget Aussie dollars


----------



## naturaltan (May 27, 2003)

yeah Ris   ... is the wife coming as well?  I'm looking for the hottub crew


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

She's in about 70%. It doulbes what we cant already afford.
But ya just gotta do what ya just gotta do


----------



## katie64 (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Vegas??? I can do Vegas!! I can do Vegas in my car. I can do Vegas on my Harley. I can do Vegas on a bus. I can do Vegas here or there. I can do Vegas anywhere.... okay silly I know.


----------



## naturaltan (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> She's in about 70%. It doulbes what we cant already afford.
> But ya just gotta do what ya just gotta do



exactly ... if this comes to being real, it would be a great time!!


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> exactly ... if this comes to being real, it would be a great time!!


Hell yeah  My only problem is if the skiing last for 5 days or a week, i'm comin over for 2 weeks  any takers??


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

well you could head down to Calgary there is a crap load to do there...and then Edmonton to visit NT and Mrs. pad. but believe me you dont want to come to -45 in Winnipeg.


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

Why not??
Whats "45 in Winnipeg" anyway??


----------



## katie64 (May 27, 2003)

OK, where are you J'bo, are you over Washington State????


----------



## nikegurl (May 27, 2003)

tell me more about the vegas in september.

who's thinking of going?  this might be one i could actually afford to pull off!


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Why not??
> Whats "45 in Winnipeg" anyway??



 -45 honey....you have any idea how cold that is? gas freezes in your car and so it wont run....

No i am in Winterpeg, Manitoba, Canada silly

So far Vegas: PB, Albob, NT, Mrs., J'Bo (thats me), Burner, Trying to convince Sawheet, and i think Jodi can make it, no one else has confirmed cause i dont have the exact dates yet.


----------



## Dero (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Why not??
> Whats "45 in Winnipeg" anyway??


Let's forget about freezing gas...
Put it to you this way RIS,at MINUS 45 CELSIUS,your balls are there in front of you... thump,thump...on the ground,in da snow and you did not feel a thing!!!
UNTIL YOU THAW!!!!!
Then...
  


Two words to explain -45 celsius.
FUQUEN COLD!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

Too fugen cold


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

thats why we are going to banff knobs


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

I looked at the site, very nice 
*edit* (cant say it)


----------



## Dero (May 27, 2003)

Sorry J'Bo that explanation with the gas does not come accross as cold...
Butt a man's balls,on the ground,in front of him,says it all!!!

This was told to me by a friend that use to live in WinterFred,many moons ago.


----------



## Dero (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I looked at the site, very nice
> *edit* (cant say it)


----------



## sawheet (May 27, 2003)

I have a date with jbo and her sister, and some ice ice baby!


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

I was gonna make a smart arse comment to J But i thought better of it  I do want her to like me a bit


----------



## Dero (May 27, 2003)

Oh,I see...


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I looked at the site, very nice
> *edit* (cant say it)



What did you edit mr  you talkin about my ass again? dont you have a new topic?

Dero i know that Winterpeg sucks...its only a matter of time before i ditch this joint...plus dg and mj have promised me 3 carots....and sawheet has promised me endless booty 

btw Ris i will always like you  unless you go through with your Saturday plan


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

look! All my friends are on!
Let's go shred some slopes! then ajorn to the pleasure of a hot tub..and cocktails!


----------



## Dero (May 27, 2003)

EH Burn!!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

But i really wanna do the Saturday plan 
Yes it did have something to do with your perfect booty 

I'm off lunch finished 15 mins ago *gonna get my ass kicked now*


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

Oh and by the way J. There is a pic of my bare ass here.... somewhere......


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Oh and by the way J. There is a pic of my bare ass here.... somewhere......


if there is any decency in you man...you will keep it hidden!


Was'sup, buddy!


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

Awwww i dunno mate, J might like to see it 

Got a few mins to kill b4 headin home (waiting for a fone call)


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2003)

Thats it time to go


----------



## naturaltan (May 28, 2003)

* bump * for Fade/Butterfly ... where are you guys at for this Vegas or Banff trip?


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2003)

Thanks NT!

Vegas sounds great!!!

Have to wait on the final dates cause fade is going to be starting a full load of classes in the Fall.  But I'm pretty sure it's doable!


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2003)

I don't know about the ski thing though... I'm not a cold type of person.  We went to Tahoe a few years back and it was 20 degrees F and it about killed me


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2003)

so...you and j'bo can hang out in the lodge...by the bar..and consume hot drinks....


----------



## naturaltan (May 28, 2003)

and don't forget about NT ... he'll be at the bar by noon. 

B ... it won't be that cold.    Nothing that a little liquid warmth won't help on the slopes.


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2003)

NT! Buddy!
hell no! just figured you'd be out on the slopes shredding with the rest of us till time to head inside...


----------



## naturaltan (May 28, 2003)

man ... you couldn't be more wrong.  That would be Mrs. NT on the slopes till after dark.  This cat can handle a couple of hours before it's time to warm up for the party afterwards.    Even little baby NT takes after her mom ... I'm the family skiing outcast.


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2003)

Speaking of baby NT, would you guys bring her?  Don't know if we could get away with a ski trip and not bring Cory... he'll have his driver's license by then and could be our designated driver


----------



## Rissole (May 28, 2003)

Me, Mrs NT, Burner burnin up da slopes 
You bitches better have our drinks ready when we're done for the day *that was directed at NT*


----------



## naturaltan (May 28, 2003)

Hey ... I know my place on the slopes!  As long as your order is in prior to your departure Ris, we'll have no issues!  

BF ... good question.  I think the answer would probably be yes if Cory would sit with her on the party night?!


----------



## J'Bo (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Speaking of baby NT, would you guys bring her?  Don't know if we could get away with a ski trip and not bring Cory... he'll have his driver's license by then and could be our designated driver



Well the resort is on the ski hill 30 min up and so there is no need to drive. If we want to go into town to party (a great club with pumpin house tracks) then i will be the driver cause i dont drink.


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2003)

J - How much would it cost for 2 adults and 1 15 yr old to fly round trip from Houston, Texas???


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> BF ... good question.  I think the answer would probably be yes if Cory would sit with her on the party night?!


Cory will most likely be like your Mrs & Baby and snow board all day!  But I'm sure he wouldn't mind "baby sitting" in the evenings.  I've got 3 neices (ages 9, 7, 6) that he is great with!


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2003)

get prices for everyone this weekend...my guy friend from banff hasnt emailed me back yet.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 29, 2003)

I repeat:

Vegas = Oct. 25.


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2003)

i cant do that tp....he wont be able to shoot me then....would love to though.


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Thanks NT!
> 
> Vegas sounds great!!!
> ...



Yes!!! Yes!!! Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (May 29, 2003)

I already have a free place to stay in Vegas!  On a golf course with an inground pool and everything.


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I already have a free place to stay in Vegas!  On a golf course with an inground pool and everything.



Which hole??  I'd say take 1 or 18 as they are the closest to the club house. Suck to have to walk 3 or 4 holes to use the bathroom at 3 in the morning.


----------



## Jodi (May 29, 2003)

I don't remember which hole!   My Aunt owns a vacation home in Henderson.  Its bigger than my home I use to own.


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I don't remember which hole!   My Aunt owns a vacation home in Henderson.  Its bigger than my home I use to own.



Maybe you can convince her to go on a vacation while we are there and she can rent the place to all of us?? I'd be more than happy to share a room with you, or J'bo


----------



## Jodi (May 29, 2003)

Ummm first of all NO!!  

2nd of all its a VACATION HOME!! She doesn't live there, she's only there a few times a year!


----------



## Dero (May 29, 2003)

OMG.PB,can you take the rejection?????


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2003)

That's WAY cheaper than I thought it'd be...

Price Details - Continental Airlines

Houston, TX (HOU) to Calgary, AB CA (YYC)
Depart: Thu., Jan. 8, 2004
Return: Sun., Jan. 11, 2004

1 Adult  461.40 USD 
1 Companion  461.40 USD 
1 Child  461.40 USD 
Taxes  204.57 USD 
Total Trip Cost  1,588.77 USD

if we add the 8 yr old then it's still only 2,158.36 USD!


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2003)

you can get it way cheaper than that. I am sure of that...check in Saturdays paper for some sales...even if you have to leave Wed. and return Mon. it would be alot cheaper.


----------



## naturaltan (May 29, 2003)

... you almost have her convinced JBo ... keep up the sales pitch!  Rockin in Banff ... woo hoo!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2003)

she's sold....who wouldnt be?


----------



## naturaltan (May 29, 2003)

we'd better send Banff officials an email and warn them there is a party a brewin' ...


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2003)

i have set it all up....dont you worry....largest outdoor hot tub in Canada too....how you like that NT


----------



## Jodi (May 30, 2003)

What about Vegas?


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

Vegas is in Sept. Jodi.......and Banff is in Jan.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2003)

I thought Vegas was in October?


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

TP.....i will try my hardest...will be sending him my pics next week and i will push for the Olympia weekend...but i dont think its gonna happen.


----------



## butterfly (May 30, 2003)

It's a tough call... J'Bo in Sept or TP and Olympia in Oct


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2003)

My schedule, obviously, isn't flexible, but I can try to get them to change the Olympia.


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

arent you a funny one tp.....and bf i am gonna try to get the shoot booked for oct. so tp stops whining that no one is coming to see him


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2003)

Just remember who introduced you to smarties, missy.


----------



## DaMayor (May 30, 2003)

TCD?  Oh no, that would've been smart _arses._


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

TP= yes, i bow to the almighty peaks.....smartie god 

DM= so you coming to the parties or what? like TCD hit too....he is kinda a smart ass


----------



## DaMayor (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> TP= yes, i bow to the almighty peaks.....smartie god  *nice.*
> 
> DM= so you coming to the parties or what? like TCD hit too....he is kinda a smart ass



And the award for most trite use of the term _kinda_ goes to .......J'Bo!

I doubt I'll be making this one.....


----------



## Twin Peak (May 30, 2003)

TCD may come in October, yes.


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

then i am not going in october for sure....i heard he is a big perv when he drinks


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> then i am not going in october for sure....i heard he is a big perv when he drinks



Hmmm then you may not want to go in Septemeber either... PB is a big perv sober and 10x more when he is drunk!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 1, 2003)

PB - I think J cancelled her shoot in Sept so she can come in Oct...

Pssst J - DON'T share a room with PB... unless of course you like mad orgy sex   He's a total perv but at least he admits it


----------



## MissOz (Jun 1, 2003)

*JBo's invite?*

oooh I want to come too can I bring my Mr World Champion too
but it will b cold !!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

hey! The more the merrier!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 1, 2003)

Looks like i'm out   
As some of you guys know i play bass for my local church band and we've been invited to go to Malaysia at the end of August. I place this kinda thing pretty high on my priorty list so that's where i'll be heading  I dont know how this will effect my Sept comp, it might be pretty hard to diet while i'm there  I'll see how things pan out.
Boarding in 2005 i'm 100% there


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

ris!
dude!
too bad u won't be there...but we'll drink to you!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 1, 2003)

RIS????????? your out for banff and vegas? you are joking me...you were the one that started the banff talk....i am gonna beat you.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 1, 2003)

Sorry guys, y'all gotta drink 4 me k??
Bourbon will be the order of the day!!
Dont worry J i'm more disapointed than you


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 1, 2003)

wait.... u are still going to canada for boarding?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 1, 2003)

thats it ris....you know that banff is in january right? for my bday..well you just stay there then you sirty old bastard...i am no longer chattin with you....and give me my ass back


----------



## Rissole (Jun 2, 2003)

I was never gonna do Vegas  No Banff for me this year, i'm really disapointed. The trip to Malaysia will cost me about 3k. ( i am already savin for next year though) I'll make sure i can do Vegas and Banff then


----------



## butterfly (Jun 2, 2003)

I found out Sat night that two of my co-workers (also some of my closest friends) are BOTH pregnant and are BOTH due in Jan   Which means if they are out on maternity leave, there is no way I'm getting to leave on vacation for a week


----------



## dino (Jun 2, 2003)

Finally something happening in Canada, and in CDN dollars........


----------



## firestorm (Jun 3, 2003)

Speaking of dollars I had to take my wallet out of my back pocket about an hour ago cause I've been sitting here bored out of my mind tonight at work since 7pm and my ass hurts from sitting too long.  The wallet made my ass pain lop sided.  Now it hurts evenly like it should.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> PB - I think J cancelled her shoot in Sept so she can come in Oct...
> 
> Pssst J - DON'T share a room with PB... unless of course you like mad orgy sex   He's a total perv but at least he admits it



October?  How can I compete with all those Olympia Bods running around???  Okay fine I can do October.

And I'm not that big of a perv. Besides how can 2 people be considered an orgy?? I need at least 3 other women for me to consider it an orgy. Any volunteers???


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Pssst J - DON'T share a room with PB... unless of course you like *mad orgy sex*   He's a total perv but at least he admits it



I heard from friends that mad orgy sex is very entertaining for those participating ... * giggle *


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thats it ris....you know that banff is in january right? for my bday..well you just stay there then you sirty old bastard...i am no longer chattin with you....and give me my ass back



JBo ... the missus' bday is January as well!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2003)

what date nt?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

2nd


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2003)

o mines the 11th


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

So Ris ... now you're not coming to Banff ... all because you have your priorities in order?  

Well then, you're going to have to deal with seeing pics only ...


----------



## Rissole (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> So Ris ... now you're not coming to Banff ... all because you have your priorities in order?
> 
> Well then, you're going to have to deal with seeing pics only ...


I was thinkin that last night, that'll piss me off more than anything.
I hate missin out on parties


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2003)

ris...that is the cutest avi....nicer than my ass thats for sure.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 3, 2003)

Thats my boy  Caleb. Nicer than your ass????
In different ways.....


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2003)

well you sure produce cute offspring.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 3, 2003)

Mate its all in the "jeans"


----------



## Dero (Jun 3, 2003)

needs to go here,after dat "jeans" comment.
 
 



 @Ris!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 3, 2003)

Dero


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

here was the original thread Jenny!  Ris started it and then said he couldn't go ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

man, he needs to learn to follow thru!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 31, 2003)

we are meeting next year in banff too. Rissy promised.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 31, 2003)

Well I was even thinking I might even make the hour long .... yes that is a whole hour  ...  drive out to the mountains and see how you warm climate people like our winters.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

if it is THAT c-c-cold...I might not board...but hanf out in the lodge and help NT look after the women....


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 31, 2003)

That time of year it will probably be only -10C to -20C maybe colder if it dips a bit but it usually isn't that cold. But -20C with the sun your face will be burnt like a lobster and skiing in a light coat.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

I just converted that....that ain't boarding weather....that's sleep in and stay in front of a fire w/ a cup of cocoa and your significant other weather!


----------



## ArduousMeister (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I just converted that....that ain't boarding weather....that's sleep in and stay in front of a fire w/ a cup of cocoa and your significant other weather!



  

Too much warmer and you won't have any snow to ski/board on. One thing that helps is a flask for the chair lift


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

on contraire...if my conversion was right..-10 was about 14 degrees F....I like upper 20's....


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

what kind of boarder are you??     You sound like me, except I'm neither a boarder or skier.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

a SMART one!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ArduousMeister *_
> Well I was even thinking I might even make the hour long .... yes that is a whole hour  ...  drive out to the mountains and see how you warm climate people like our winters.



are you forgetting that i live in Winterpeg? i spit on your minus 30 degree weather...huh thats short weather for me...i hate it though 

NT and I will be hot tubbin it cause i dont ski either.

He is a wimpy Yankee border NT


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

-10 C, that's nothing  I'd be all geared up ready to do some boarding!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)

yah wimps  i live in -45 here


----------



## kuso (Aug 1, 2003)

I almost cried once when I ventured into an out door ( mixed  ) nude hot spa in Japan in -15C......it was painful too say the least, and not too good for the ego either


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2003)

you wouldnt last a second here then


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

-45  That's friggin crazy!! That's colder than the northern parts of Sweden!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> NT and I will be hot tubbin it cause i dont ski either.





> He is a wimpy Yankee border NT


 now ain't that the truth ... even I, the non-winter liking, fireplace loving NT went out to the mountains for some skiing in the bitter cold.  All for the family ... suck it up princess!


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> are you forgetting that i live in Winterpeg? i spit on your minus 30 degree weather...huh thats short weather for me...i hate it though
> 
> NT and I will be hot tubbin it cause i dont ski either.
> ...




Yeah, I can relate! I am originally from the northern part of BC. I can remeber the entire month of January where the temp didn't get above -35C. I moved to Calgary for the hot weather


----------



## kuso (Aug 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you wouldnt last a second here then



Tell me about it.......I`m used to WINTER temperatures of +25C........and thats a little chilly for me


----------

